# how much sleep do they need???



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

From day one at 9 weeks old, we put Bear to bed between 8-9 pm and I don't get up until 5-7 am. Bear is either sleeping or occupying his own self during those hours. 

Bear has 2-3 times a day for "zoomies" where he's running around like his tail is on fire. I would recommend going with the flow. Bear has taken to playing fetch with himself during zoomies or just racing around the backyard while we pretend to play soccer. 

Bear is crated by himself for 4-5 hours during the day while we're at work. I imagine he sleeps a chunk of it away. On the weekends, he actually passes out from 9-noon. 

I keep hearing that puppies need a lot of sleep. The only time I've regulated sleep (aside from bedtime) is when he gets super nippy and bratty, then it's time for a nap. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Braves advise is about what schedule our two pups were on. Yes they slept a lot, but also played very hard. Like a human baby they should have times of play/teaching and then let them rest. When they get too much stimuli they can become dreadful and then (again like a human babe) it is time to go into his crate and even drape a sheet or light blanket over the top to let it be darker. Babes need their sleep even when they don't think they do.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I've read that dogs can sleep anywhere from 18 to 22 hours a day! I looked it up because I was worried something was wrong with my dog. A consistent schedule is a really good thing for the dog. Not timed to the minute but in general. I always tried to exercise my pup well early in the morning--it's makes a more restful day. And then again in the afternoon. Evenings were/are quiet time, and a Kong meant go to bed for the night. 

Good luck! Sounds like you have a lively GR puppy.


----------



## Mos20 (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm starting to worry about mine now too. She's 13 weeks the first 4 weeks or so she was full of energy, almost psychotic. The past few days she's been sleepy. She still eats and poops ok and has times of energy for play but not as much as she was. Should I be worried yet? Is it just the growing so fast exhaustion?


----------

